# Holster Selection



## Newman (Jan 7, 2013)

I recently picked up my first firearm, a Sig p239 .40 S&W. I am totally in love with it, and I took it to the range last Friday, and now I love it even more...

Now I want to get serious with it. I've signed up for and IDPA clinic and I need a holster to participate. I do intend on getting my CCW in the near future and have decided that I want to go with an IWB style.

So I'm scouring the internet looking at various makes, models, etc and my question is this - is looking online the bad thing to do? Do I need to go in to a store and try out a few models? Can I take my SIG into a store to check them out? 

Or, do I just buy one online that I like the look of, and hope it works out in my favor...?

How did you pick your first holster?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I usually know what I want when it comes to holsters. Typically, you can find a lower price on-line, vs. buying one in a gun shop. But every once in a while, you can score a good deal on items in a gun shop.

If you want to shop for one in a gun shop, make sure your handgun is empty (leave the mag out) and ask the help inside the store, if you can bring it in, vs. just showing up with it unannounced. 

For a while, leather holsters pretty much were it. But now, the kydex holsters tend to be more durable and long-lasting, as well as more low-profile.


----------



## Newman (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Paratrooper. I was talking with a co-worker yesterday who CCW, and he gave some pointers such as go to the store, find the model you like (without the gun) and buy it online from a reputable dealer with a good return policy. So I'm checking different websites today, what a productive day at work!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

The most comfortable IWB I have ever worn, and I carry in it regularly, is CompTac's Minotaur or Spartan. I also have used this as my IDPA holster for 3 years. 
I like this better than similar designs because I can change out the holster body and even make them for firearms I own that they do not make bodies for.


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

It is really hard to go wrong with a crossbreed supertuck by far the most comfortable holster I have carried. Read some reviews on them everyone seems to love them.


----------



## Newman (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendations! I will definitely look in to those.


----------



## Newman (Jan 7, 2013)

After looking at various online retailers with numerous models and styles to fit my p239, here's what I went with:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004WB5Y9A/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

Numerous factors involved, including this being my first holster and I don't yet have my CCW, so OWB is going to work fine for my IDPA class. Price was definitely a factor, as well as Amazon's return policy if it doesn't work out for me.

Anyone familiar with this brand? Did I get a total POS?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Newman said:


> After looking at various online retailers with numerous models and styles to fit my p239, here's what I went with:
> 
> Amazon.com: Gould & Goodrich B891-G30LH Concealment Belt Slide Holster - Left Hand (Black) Fits Glock 30, 39; S&W CS40, S&W CS9, Taurus PT140, Sig 239, S&W M&P 9, .40, .357 and .45: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> ...


Looks like you did fine. Hard to beat the price too!

I'm familiar with the brand and I have nothing negative to say about it.


----------



## Newman (Jan 7, 2013)

Awesome, I am looking forward to my free 2-day delivery (tuesday!) and then practice (UNLOADED!) before my IDPA clinic.


----------

